# DIY?



## summerland (May 3, 2005)

Does anyone have any helpful advice for BUILDiNG your own insect housing? Little insect blueprints? Visual instructions on modifying aquariums etc... I know you creative types are out there... help me here!

links?

anything?


----------



## DMJ (May 3, 2005)

I just split a 10 gallon tank for adults and put some branches and some bedding and for little ones I just put them in deli cups. Not all adults get the 10 gallons only the cool looking ones...that would be a whole load of tanks in my house :shock:


----------



## Jackson (May 3, 2005)

I to would be interested in this.

Tommorow im going to try to draw up plans for my new twin tank and for the hoods i will build.


----------



## spineofgod9 (Jun 17, 2005)

Yes, please give me an idea... I'm in the process of hatching t. sinensis and want to make the ideal home for breeding.


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2005)

I get glass aquariums and divide them into sections using plexiglass that I cut myself. It really wouldn't be hard to build your own glass or screen cages though.


----------

